

Show HN: Convenely - A simple way to schedule meeting up with friends - shutton
http://convenely.com/

======
shutton
This is a commuter time project I've been working on. It uses nodejs (on
Azure) and backbone on the frontend. I've really tried to make the UI work
well across screen sizes.

Let me know what you think!

